# Satteltausch beim Kettler-Golf-Heimtrainer



## DaSilva69 (13. Dezember 2008)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich mit der Frage hier ganz richtig bin ... notfalls halt verschieben.

Ich habe fürs Wintertraining einen Kettler-Golf-Heimtrainer. Letzten Winter - mit Trainingseinheiten von max. 1 Stunde - war alles in Ordnung. Nun habe ich aber die Schlagzahl erhöht und bin auch mal > 2 Stunden unterwegs. Und da nervt dieser riesige Sattel. Jetzt wollte ich einen anderen Sattel montieren ... einen herkömmlichen wie er auch auf dem MTB verwendet werden kann.

Aber der passt natürlich nicht auf die Kettler-Halterung. Hat das Problem schon mal jemand gelöst? Gibt es Adapter? Oder hat jemand etwas gebastelt? --> bin da allerdings nicht so begabt ...

Bitte keine Vorschläge in Richtung Daum oder ähnliches. Das Kettler-Teil ist nicht das Optimum ... muss aber erst mal reichen, weil im Frühjahr ein neues MTB angesagt ist.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## S.D. (13. Dezember 2008)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Ich habe auch einen Kettler Golf und mich stört der Sattel auch etwas. Zumal sich ständig die Schraube zur vertikalen Verstellung löst und sich die Schraube zur Höhenverstellung selbständig so fest zudreht, daß man sie kaum noch aufdrehen kann.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (13. Dezember 2008)

Habe ein Kettler Ergometer und hatte dabei ein ähnliches Problem, speziell nachdem der Orginalsattel nach 30.000km zerbrochen ist

Bei mir war direkt am Ergometer eine Kerzensattelstütze montiert, auf die der Orginalsattel dann geschraubt war. Diese gibts/gabs auch im normalen Fahrradbereich.
Um einen "herkömmlichen" Sattel darauf zu montieren brauchst du einen Sattelkloben, sieht so aus:






Wenn du einzeln keinen finden kannst: Im Supermarkt/Baumarkt gibts Komplettsättel für Kerzensattelstütze für ein paar Euro, dort kann man dann den Sattelkloben runterklauen.

Die Schraube zur horizontalen Sattelverstellung unterhalb der Mini-Sattelstütze hat sich bei mir auch ständig gelöst. Habe das Ding mit einem Maulschlüssel richtig fest gezogen und seitdem ist Ruhe.

Das letzte Problem das ich jetzt noch habe ist das die Verkleidung beim fahren knarzt, wahrscheinlich weil das Ding leicht hin und her schwingt. Nach der ersten halben Stunde fahren ist dann interessanterweise immer Ruhe. Vielleicht hat hier auch noch jemand einen Tip wie mans abstellen kann.


----------



## Nataschamaus (13. Dezember 2008)

Habt ihr es gut - 30.000km. Meine Schwiegermutter hatte sich auch so ein Kettler-Müll gekauft. Der Sattel hat von Anfang an nicht auf der Stange gehalten. Hat sich immer verdreht. Ich hatte es irgendwie dann optimiert. Noch dazu hatte der Heimtrainer Pedale ohne jegliche Lager. Das Vollplastikpedal steckte einfach so auf der Achse. Natürlich war ein Pedal gleich nach ein paar Stunden Schrott.

Kettler - da bezahlen Ahnungslose bloß den Namen.

Sorry, euch Kettler-Besitzern. Ich will hier niemand angreifen oder geschweige, beleidigen. Habe leider die Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## mightyEx (13. Dezember 2008)

Noch ne Ergänzung - wenn Nutzer A Sattel X nimmt und Nutzer B Sattel Y, kann man auch eine zweite Kerze als Ersatzteil kaufen (Preis ?). Wie schon geschrieben braucht man lediglich einen Sattelkloben an der Kerze befestigen und am Kloben dann den Wunschsattel. Das mit den 2 Kerzen hat den Vorteil, dass man so blitzschnell den Sattel seiner Wahl montieren kann - einfach eine Kerze mit Sattel rausziehen, andere reinschieben, festschrauben - fertig. Dauert ca. 10 Sek. für den Wechsel.

Heutzutage würde ich mir wohl eher was in Richtung Spinning holen. Hab aber auch noch so ein älteres Kettler-Teil im Keller.

Bei dem Kettler Golf braucht man aber für ne komplette Sattelstütze mehrere Teile - siehe hier: http://www.kettler-sport.net/uploads/tx_acdocfile/Heimtrainer__GOLF_S__Art._Nr._7660-700.pdf

Ich denk mal 28, 54 und 55. Die 57, 58 wirst Du m.E. nicht brauchen, sind sicher hauptsächlich optische Dinge.


----------



## mightyEx (13. Dezember 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> ...
> Um einen "herkömmlichen" Sattel darauf zu montieren brauchst du einen Sattelkloben, sieht so aus:
> 
> 
> ...



Den Kloben bekommste auch fürn schmalen Taler im Bikeshop um die Ecke. Da brauchste nicht nen kompletten Sattel kaufen, wenn Du nur den Kloben brauchst.



> Die Schraube zur horizontalen Sattelverstellung unterhalb der Mini-Sattelstütze hat sich bei mir auch ständig gelöst. Habe das Ding mit einem Maulschlüssel richtig fest gezogen und seitdem ist Ruhe.



Hmm, mittelfesten Schraubensicherungslack ?!


----------



## S.D. (13. Dezember 2008)

Nataschamaus schrieb:


> Habt ihr es gut - 30.000km. Meine Schwiegermutter hatte sich auch so ein Kettler-Müll gekauft. Der Sattel hat von Anfang an nicht auf der Stange gehalten. Hat sich immer verdreht. Ich hatte es irgendwie dann optimiert. Noch dazu hatte der Heimtrainer Pedale ohne jegliche Lager. Das Vollplastikpedal steckte einfach so auf der Achse. Natürlich war ein Pedal gleich nach ein paar Stunden Schrott.
> 
> Kettler - da bezahlen Ahnungslose bloß den Namen.
> 
> Sorry, euch Kettler-Besitzern. Ich will hier niemand angreifen oder geschweige, beleidigen. Habe leider die Erfahrung gemacht.



Naja, mit dem Heimtrainer bin ich ansonsten ganz zufrieden. Die Pedale könnte man ja auch gegen Klickpedale austauschen. Ansonsten - wie gesagt - läuft das Teil sehr angenehm.

Gruß


----------



## Nataschamaus (13. Dezember 2008)

Klar kann man die Pedale tauschen. Sicher auch den ganzen Heimtrainer.
Was ist das für eine miserable Konstruktion der Sattelstütze?
Im Rahmen ist es ein Vierkantrohr das in ein Rundes übergeht. Dieser Übergang verläuft leicht konisch. Dadurch das das runde Stück viel zu kurz ist hält der Kloben nicht richtig.

Für so viel Geld erwarte ich aber etwas anderes - vor allem wenn da ein Markenname draufsteht.


----------



## DaSilva69 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin mit der Qualität oder besser mit dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis eihgentlich ganz zufrieden. Es passte halt für meine damaligen Bedürfnisse ...

Vielen Dank für die Tipps zum Sattelproblem ... da werden wir mal schauen. Hoffentlich lohnt sich die Bastelei noch! Wenn es nen kurzer Winter wird, sitz ich ohnehin bald wieder auf dem MTB 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## S.D. (14. Dezember 2008)

Nataschamaus schrieb:


> Klar kann man die Pedale tauschen. Sicher auch den ganzen Heimtrainer.
> Was ist das für eine miserable Konstruktion der Sattelstütze?
> Im Rahmen ist es ein Vierkantrohr das in ein Rundes übergeht. Dieser Übergang verläuft leicht konisch. Dadurch das das runde Stück viel zu kurz ist hält der Kloben nicht richtig.
> 
> Für so viel Geld erwarte ich aber etwas anderes - vor allem wenn da ein Markenname draufsteht.



Ich finde das prinzipiell schon ganz ok. wie das gelöst ist - Du mußt halt den Einsatzzweck bedenken. Du kannst einen Heimtrainer nicht mit einem Spinning-Bike vergleichen.
Insgesamt finde ich das Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis schon ok. Ich habe damals für meinen Golf Pro (Listenpreis 499.- Euro) 399.- Euro bezahlt.
Das Teil läuft sehr gleichmäßig und ruhig, hat ein sehr übersichtliches Display mit vielen Anzeigen und Programmen und die Magnetsteuerung geht elektronisch.

Gruß


----------

